# video game chair



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

Does anyone know of any sites that offer advice on building some sort of chair for racing games? I'm interested in having a chair with a steering wheel controller mounted in front and mounting pedals, etc.... Just looking for ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Ohh that sounds like a nice idea. I think I can remember a case modding website that had something on a chair like you want to build. I'm sorry I can't remember it. Oh well. I'm sure there are websites on it though, good luck.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Closest thing I've run across:

http://www.simelations.com/grandprix5.htm

'Coure you can _buy_ stuff to tack on...

http://www.simelations.com/grandprix5.htm

..as well as "Battle Chair" and the "Intensor", which you probably already know about.

Most of that's suited more toward flight sims, tho.

Might give ya some ideas?

Watch out for metal splinters! 

BOL

EDIT! 12-13-02 The links orignally posted have mutated! Well things change...


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

Very cool RT,

That site features the same exact wheel I have in their designs. 

Thanks!


----------



## slow ej6 (Oct 30, 2002)

you could always build a frame out of wood to support some sort of "racing seat" (like a seat out of a wrx or integra type-r, etc) and then have the platform for the steering wheel setup....yeah itd take a lot of time probably but sounds like itd be a fun project. hell, even throw in spaces for your speakers to be right behind the seats and the sub under the seat.....could make it all that more interesting for you.


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

Now THAT's what I was thinking of. I found a few sites online that offer racing seats but they started at around $300..... 

I was thinking there's got to be some site online on which some guy has built a 'cabinet' for his racing chair and wheel..... Hmm.
*thinking* Sure would be fun!


----------



## slow ej6 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rikku:_
> *Now THAT's what I was thinking of. I found a few sites online that offer racing seats but they started at around $300.....
> 
> I was thinking there's got to be some site online on which some guy has built a 'cabinet' for his racing chair and wheel..... Hmm.
> *thinking* Sure would be fun! *


try www.groupbuycenter.com they have racing seats on there for good prices - i mean its not like you need an AWESOME seat like a Recaro SRD or a Sparco seat.....you could get a Tenzo R bucket seat or Corbeau or something similar. 
also....Honda Del Sol seats are very nice, cheap, comfortable. they are recaro made, as are wrx seats.


----------



## keno gold (Dec 5, 2002)

Try www.racebasecockpit.com
They have a range of slick looking cockpits and some DIY plans for sale. I've use one at a show once. They are very compact and comfortable. Whatever you do, post up some pictures when you finish dude! I'm looking to build too!


----------



## was (Dec 20, 2002)

well i want to make one, but im not the type to get anywhere with something like this
anyway, there is a better one, for abt 250 pound
their all at www.ashdesign.com
weird site though


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

That ashdesign site has some pretty cool stuff, yes. However, the racebasecockpit site was EXACTLY what I was looking for. I haven't bought anything yet (PRICEY$$) but I'm considering it. I was more looking for something to set in front of my large television... 
The ashdesign cockpit thing looks more like a base for a computer station.... I'm not THAT into racing that I'd want to devote a whole system over to it


----------



## was (Dec 20, 2002)

good point
but it gives you the feeling of the arcade, dont you think?
i want one, but like you said the price is mega
if you look around the site, you'll see aload of crap carpets, and an ok cabinet, ubt they are well over priced
i doubt they have any orders at all!!!


----------



## was (Dec 20, 2002)

i agree, the microsims racebases are better
the r6 model of the racebase, i thought would come with pieces!
but it doesn't!! 
the fact tht I have to pay abt 40pound for some big sheets of paper and some specific bolts is OUTRAGEOUS! 
i would help if someone posted these sheets and basic requirements on the net, but no one is gonna take tht challenge
so i might as well make me own
unless some one IS willing to put the DIY sheets online


----------



## keno gold (Dec 5, 2002)

Yeah it does seem expensive. The guys at microsim say that the kit comes with special bolts and plastic bits that you can't easily get to make the whole thing work. They also say that:

"we can't release the plans for free on the net since that would complicate the patents we need for the product. A lot of effort goes into design and manufacture of our racebase products. That is why they work so well and are so highly regarded. We want to continue to devote our time and effort into producing better products for the racing community, and that doesn't come for free."

Sounds like a bit of a sob, but they have a point. Capitalism ins't built on charity!!! The plan you get is over 2meters long! So even if the plans where on the net, who has got a printer that big!? If you're thinking its just paper and screws, then think of a book is just paper with some words on it or piece of software is just a flat bit of plastic!


----------



## was (Dec 20, 2002)

i did think abt tht
so yea they have a good point to not posting the sheets
but i still think 40pound for sheets of paper is not well-worth it!


----------

